# Upgrading reel seats feasable?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm looking to get 4 new surf rods and found some Penn Prevails that I like and are on the high side of my price range. But I don't like the reel seats. Is it feasible to cut them of and slide upgrades on? Or are they going to have to go on from the tip end. Thus having to cut the guides off and re-wrap?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You could do a "wrap-on" seat and it wouldn't take too much effort


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> You could do a "wrap-on" seat and it wouldn't take too much effort


Wrap on? Never heard of that? Same thing as a plate seat?

I was thinking a nicer aluminum seat. The one it comes with looks like a bottom line Fuji or a copy. I didn't look at the name.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Reel Seats*

I wrap the plate seats on most of my surf rods and love 'em. If you have a blowup with a conventional reel it's quick and easy to switch it out. Also gives you the ability to move the reel right where you want it to maximize your casting technique.

Looks like this...


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Not impossible, but challenging to fit a reel seat properly from the butt end of the rod.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard that those plate type seats tend to be loose... Never messed with one myself.

By the way Joe. Still Love that Wasabi reel.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

you can cut the seat and the rear grip off and rebuild from the butt up. not ideal but it's doable. see my post "New Jigging Build". that's what I just did. you have to use a grip with an slightly larger I.D. than the butt or your rod and shim it good with masking tape. a dremel works great for cutting the reel seat off. just dont cut into the blank


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never messed with this, so I am asking:

The rod has no rear grip, only the criss-crossed shrink wrap on the butt and a cap.
could I not cut the seat off. Slide new one on up to first guide. Then put the seat arbors on. Then slide seat down into place.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

assuming the new seat I.D. fits over the shrink wrap, yes that should work.


----------

